# Guide to Aquarium Photography Section?



## elimmel (Dec 2, 2003)

Can the moderators consider setting up a aquarium photography section?

It would be beneficial for some of us who would like to learn how to take beautiful pics of our setups and fishes (especially those close up macro shots) like those found in the photo gallery section


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

already done 
"photo album"

--cich


----------



## elimmel (Dec 2, 2003)

sorry, i think i was not clear in my earlier post.
what i meant was to have a section that teaches or offers tips on aquarium photography.

covers topics like techniques, equipment, etc


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I thought I saw one around here one time but I don't see it in the FAQ or as a sticky in the photo album. Here is a nice site with some good digital aquarium photography tips...
http://www.characin.com/photography/web-show/A-01-intro.html


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

There is a whole other forum for aquatic photography at http://aquatic-photography.com. I hate having to switch between 5 or 6 forums (fori? 10th grade Latin is hard to remember) but they are pretty good there at getting pics of fish that don't move much. :wink:


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

elimmel said:


> sorry, i think i was not clear in my earlier post.
> what i meant was to have a section that teaches or offers tips on aquarium photography.
> 
> covers topics like techniques, equipment, etc


oops sorry  

--cich


----------

